# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Ξέρει κάποιος τι καναρίνι είναι αυτό;;

## arsenakis

γεια σας θα μπορουσατε να μου πειτε τη καναρι ειν'αυτο;

----------


## teo24

Ομορφο καναρινακι και μου κανει για κοινο.Το δαχτυλιδι δεν εχει στοιχεια μηπως βρεθει ο εκτροφεας?

----------


## xarhs

το καναρινι ειναι κοινο , και επειδη τα δαχτυλιδια ειναι ανοιχτου τυπου (το ενα δαχτυλιδι δεν φαινεται σιγουρα) δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε κατι.


πολυ ομορφο παντως

----------


## lagreco69

Το αριστερο μπορει να γραφει κατι! Χαρη. 

Σωστος ο θοδωρης, Ακη διαβασε το δαχτυλιδι και δες εδω Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά.

----------


## xarhs

αν το παρατηρησεις δημητρη φαινεται να εχει ανοιγμα προς την πλευρα που δεν βλεπουμε εμεις...  επισης ενα δαχτυλιδι εκτροφεα εχει γραμματα σε ολες τις πλευρες ενω σε αυτο δεν βλεπω τιποτα

----------


## lagreco69

Χαρη δεν αντιλεγω! αλλα ασε να μας πει ο Ακης τι παιζει. μπορει απο εκει που το πηρε, να μπορει να αναγνωριστει ο εκτροφεας του απο τα συγκεκριμενα δαχτυλιδια.

Για λεγε βρε Ακη, τι βλεπεις?

----------


## arsenakis

παιδια ο χρονος ειναι περιορισμενος πρεπει να παω στη δουλεια :Sign0007: σορι.τα δαχτυλιδια δεν γραφουν τιποτα δυστηχος.τη μπορη να παιζη.τον πηρα απο μαγαζι.ευχαρηστω παντος.

----------


## Ρία

τα δαχτυλίδια αυτά τα έχω κ εγώ... μπορεί να τα έβαλε ο ιδιοκτήτης για να τα ξεχωρίζει..... πολύ όμορφο πάντως!!!!!!

----------


## teo24

Τιποτα δεν παιζει.Απλα ο εκτροφεας του πουλιου μαλλον δεν ειναι μελος σε καποιο συλλογο και ετσι εχει βαλει δαχτυλιδια του εμποριου για να ξερει το γενεαλογικο δεντρο της εκτροφης του.Να ξερει την χρονολογια,απο ποιους γονεις ειναι το πουλι τα αδερφια του για ν'αποφυγει τυχον αιμομιξιες και γενικα οτι αλλο τον ενδιαφερει.

----------


## Gardelius

*Ελπίζω να μην το εχει "πλακωσει" στη χρωστικη!!!*

----------


## xarhs

> μπορει να αναγνωριστει ο εκτροφεας του απο τα συγκεκριμενα δαχτυλιδια.


δημητρη στα δαχτυλιδια ανοιχτου τυπου γραφεται μονο ο αριθμος δαχτυλιδιου και τιποτα αλλο. και το πουλακι του ακη εχει και στα δυο ποδια ανοιχτου τυπου.

----------


## lagreco69

Φαινονται στην φωτογραφια απο το δκο σου pc Χαρη οτι ειναι και τα δυο δαχτυλιδια ανοιχτου τυπου? απο το δικο μου εδω, το αριστερο δαχτυλιδι δεν το βλεπω καλα. 




>

----------


## arsenakis

και τα δυο ανοιχτου τυπου ειναι..τωρα για την χρωστηκη; :: τι να πω δεν εχω ιδεα :: παντος απο'κει που τα πηρα ειδα κι αλλα ομοια.

----------


## mitsman

Κοινο καναρινακι ειναι.... γεματο στην κοκκινη χρωστικη!

----------


## Gardelius

*Μιτσ,..τελικά μονο για "ευχή" θα μπορούσα να τη κάνω!! Φιλε μιας και τωρα ειναι στα χέρια σου Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του !!!!*

----------


## arsenakis

> *Μιτσ,..τελικά μονο για "ευχή" θα μπορούσα να τη κάνω!! Φιλε μιας και τωρα ειναι στα χέρια σου Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του !!!!*


Ηλια εδω στο βερολινο λιγο δυσκολα τα βρησκω ολ'αυτα.υπαρχει κανα σκευασμα στην αγορα;μεχρη να τα βρω αυτα εδω θα εχει περασει πολυ ο καιρος.

----------


## xarhs

> Φαινονται στην φωτογραφια απο το δκο σου pc Χαρη οτι ειναι και τα δυο δαχτυλιδια ανοιχτου τυπου? απο το δικο μου εδω, το αριστερο δαχτυλιδι δεν το βλεπω καλα.


δημητρη φαινεται , οχι καθαρα αλλα φαινεται οτι πλαγιαζει στην ακρη και παει για ανοιχτου τυπου.......... εξαλλου τα κλεισου θα φαινοταν και τα γραμματα

----------


## lagreco69

> δημητρη φαινεται , οχι καθαρα αλλα φαινεται οτι πλαγιαζει στην ακρη και παει για ανοιχτου τυπου.......... εξαλλου τα κλεισου θα φαινοταν και τα γραμματα


Χαρη οταν εγω μαθαινα για τα δαχτυλιδια εσυ δεν ειχες γεννηθει ακομα. τι προσπαθεις να μου πεις?

----------


## xarhs

δεν το καταλαβες αυτο που ειπα.......... θα στο στειλω με πμ να μην κουραζουμε τα παιδια........

----------


## panos70

> *arsenakis*          Ηλια εδω στο βερολινο λιγο δυσκολα τα βρησκω ολ'αυτα.υπαρχει κανα  σκευασμα στην αγορα;μεχρη να τα βρω αυτα εδω θα εχει περασει πολυ ο  καιρος.


   Ηλια δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις τιποτα ,γιατι νομιζεις τα κοκκινα που βλεπεις τα δινουν φορμουλα για το συκωτι ; οχι βεβαια,οποτε εαν δεν του δινεις χρωστικη δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα για το πουλακι σου,και στην επομενη  πτερροροια θα εχει το κανονικο του χρωμα

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από arsenakis


Ηλια εδω στο βερολινο λιγο δυσκολα τα βρησκω ολ'αυτα.υπαρχει κανα σκευασμα στην αγορα;μεχρη να τα βρω αυτα εδω θα εχει περασει πολυ ο καιρος.


Δεν είπα όλα αυτα,...απλα να δεις και αυτο το άρθρο! Οτι μπορείς να δωσεις....καλο θα κάνει!! 






 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από panos70


Ηλια δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις τιποτα ,γιατι νομιζεις τα κοκκινα που βλεπεις τα δινουν φορμουλα για το συκωτι ; οχι βεβαια,οποτε εαν δεν του δινεις χρωστικη δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα για το πουλακι σου,και στην επομενη  πτερροροια θα εχει το κανονικο του χρωμα


Φιλε εδω βλέπουμε ενα πουλάκι,...που δεν ειναι καν λιποχρωμικο να ειναι <<τιγκά χρωστικη>> !! Τι λεμε τώρα? αν μπορει να μην δωσει και τίποτα (απο χρωστικες εννοώ),... για μενα καλο θα κανει .. τωρα οσοι δίνουν καλα κάνουν αλλα εχει κόστος! 

Τωρα αν εσυ συμφωνείς....αλλα θέμα!!! Γιατι να πληρώνουν το τίμημα τα πουλάκια δεν εχω καταλάβει,.....
*

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι σχετικος με τα πουλια << χρωματος >>  αλλα αν ειναι απο ζευγαρωμα κοκκινου καναρινιου με καποιο κοινο ,δεν ειναι λογικο να εχει τον κοκκινο παραγοντα και να εχει περιοχες που βαφονται απο φυσικες χρωστικες; αν και πιστευω οτι εχει παρει και κανθαξανθινη

----------


## panos70

Και φυσικα να μην δωσει χρωστικη,αφου ειναι πουλακι που δεν εχει στο dna του τον κοκκινο παραγοντα ,εκτος κι αν ειναι αυτο που ειπε ο Δημητρης αλλα και παλι ειναι κριμα να φαει τζαμπα χρωστικη ,γιατι λεω κατι αλλο;

----------


## xarhs

εμενα το πουλακι απο τα λιγα που ξερω μου φαινεται οτι δεν εχει φαει πολυ χρωστικη. μπορει να ειναι φορεας κοκκινου παραγοντα. εγω ειχα τετοια πουλια που γινοταν σχεδον ετσι , με πιπερια φλωρινης και μονο

----------


## arsenakis

παιδιά το καναρινάκι αυτό μου είπαν ότι είναι μόλις 3 μηνών περίπου.παιζει να του έχουν δόση χρωστική και αν ναι για ποιον λόγο να γίνετε αυτό;

----------


## xarhs

για να ειναι πιο εντυπωσιακο στους πελατες.

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από arsenakis


παιδιά το καναρινάκι αυτό μου είπαν ότι είναι μόλις 3 μηνών περίπου.παιζει να του έχουν δόση χρωστική και αν ναι για ποιον λόγο να γίνετε αυτό;


Αυτό που ειπε ο Χάρης, ειναι το ενα σκέλος! Μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι κανει ο άνθρωπος για το χρήμα φιλε Ακη...!!!! Τα πάντα!!! Εύχομαι σε σένα να ζησει πολυ καλυτερα απ οτι εκει που ήταν !!*

----------


## arsenakis

απαπα..βασιλια θα τον εχω :Happy0159: δεν ντρεποντε μικρα πουλακια να τα φαρμακονουν :Icon Rolleyes:

----------

